# Looking for OEM manufacturing and design services.



## freakinrikan (Apr 5, 2016)

We are looking for a company to assist in completing a project to include design and possibly production to include circuit board design. 
Please contact us if your company has the capabilities to assist in this project. 
thank you 

[email protected]


----------

